# Completed & Delivered



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Delivered this one over the weekend. He's now on the hunt for the post to hang it on


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Nice work!


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice, Barb. 

Is the black routed, carved, or just painted on? The separate one for the dog is a neat idea.

Charley


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Barb, 
Great sign. Very nicely done again. 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

All my signs are routed Charley. This one has acrylic paint for the lettering. 

You'd be surprised how many people want something like that for their pet.





CharleyL said:


> Very nice, Barb.
> 
> Is the black routed, carved, or just painted on? The separate one for the dog is a neat idea.
> 
> Charley


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Like usual very nice , nice layout


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice job Barb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Nice job Barb


+1 What he said.
Mike


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> All my signs are routed Charley. This one has acrylic paint for the lettering.
> 
> You'd be surprised how many people want something like that.


I expected that it had been done with a router, but the shine on the black paint made it look like it might be just paint. The depth isn't visible.

Great job on the router carving.

Charley


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Really nice, Barb...nicely designed too...


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

What you're seeing is the poly, I think, Charley. There's like 4 coats of it. I was using Rit Dye but ran into a problem so I used acrylic paint with the latest ones, until I can get ahold of Eric (old Dave's son from you tube) to help me with the Marsh Ink. I think I'm doing something wrong with it.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow. Thanks everybody *blush*


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

No need to blush Barb, when you have got it flaunt it. As usual very high standard. To be honest I am green with envy.

Harold


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

"No need to blush Barb"...
As I turn crimson red lol thank you Harold. I'm so flattered I'm flustered (say that 3 times fast lol)


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Barb, you set very high standards.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I like it, Barb. Great to see you back.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Another nice one, Barb!!


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Nicely done Barb!!! Congrats.
Sid


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Flaunt it, indeed! Well earned and well deserved praise.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Indeed very well done. Encourages one to try sign making.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I really like your work, Barb. Is that a solid piece of wood or plywood? and do you cut it out on a scroll saw and add the rustic "cracks" or is that already in the wood? The hanging add-on sign to one side gives it a nice effect,rather than centered on the one above. You have an excellent artistic eye, my eye and brain are things centered, lined up in straight lines, matched grains etc. LOL

Good job,Five stars,
Herb


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

This was done on Pine, then stained to Golden Oak. It's done on a 1x10, and the bone on a 1x6. The white wood has gone to the warped side, so I had to go to the next grade up. As for the "rustic look", I put that in when I route it before I cut out the shape with the scrollsaw. Then I touch up the effects as necessary.


----------



## GerryAttrick (Jan 14, 2015)

A nice job - your router (and the driver) do nice work.

What model router did you use?


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

GerryAttrick said:


> A nice job - your router (and the driver) do nice work.
> 
> What model router did you use?


Thank you. Its a Dewalt 611 Ken says; but I used a full size as well. I like the trim router because it's easier for me now to work with, and if I want to be really truthful, I'll be looking for an even lighter one here soon, as this one is even a bit heavy for me at times now.


----------

